
How Placebos Really Work - robg
http://www.newsweek.com/id/198727
======
ericb
I always wondered--could placebos be an indicator that we have a latent power
over our bodies that we don't understand? Meaning, could everything placebos
accomplish be duplicated with direct control via meditation, or bio feedback.

Not that you'd really know if it was working, or just the placebo effect...

------
frossie
As we understand the power of placebo better, we will have to tackle the
inevitable struggle of medical ethics. Is it okay for a doctor to lie to you
and say "this blue pill is a new breakrthough, much better than the red pill
you were taking before" when the active ingredient in both pills is identical?
Even if she knows that you are much more likely to get better after her little
story than if she said/did nothing?

It's a toughie.

------
dasil003
What I want to know is how increased scientific knowledge about, and
widespread understanding of the placebo effect will affect the placebo effect.

~~~
ovi256
Not at all, if you do not know it's a placebo.

~~~
cousin_it
Widespread understanding of the effect could increase your prior credence that
you've been given a placebo.

